# Wanting to start a family - need advice



## Leasam (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new here was directed here by a friend, me and my girlfriend are wanting to start a family but are completely unsure how to start or were to look. We both want to be pregnant ( not at the same time) using the same sperm donar. We are unsure weather to try home insemination first with a frozen sperm or to go through NHS or a clinic. We are happy to do egg share also but just unsure were the best places are or the best option we live in the north east any advice would be highly appreciated 😊 thank you 

Leanne and sam xxx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi girls,

I didn't wanna read and run as I was in the same position over a year ago. 
We went through a clinic but now regretting that we didn't give home insemination a chance. 
I would recommend though going to your gp first to do some basics tests such as amh, fsh, thyroid, have a scan and maybe a hycosy done as well just to check you are good to go. I don't live in the uk so I don't know how much of this will be available via nhs but I think even if you need to pay is worthy. You need to know if you are in a good condition so that you don't waist to much of your time if somethings need to be fixed. Second you need to start tracking your ovulation, I have used clear blue for that and it worked for me but I have...well used to before ivf, very regular cycles. 
In terms of sperm donor we used cryos, it can be pricey depending on what you want, we wanted extended profile and non anonymous and that's expensive,an anonymous donor with a basic profile it's much cheaper. Take time to think what you want, we took months... not an easy decision to make. 
If you have a friend that wants to donate you can use that but do make sure they are tested for hiv, hep b and other sti. 
With a clinic things are probably a bit more straightforward, iui is cheap but has lower chances of success, ivf is obviously much more expensive but it gives you more of a chance. I decided egg sharing isn't for me and I am glad I did so, honestly I would have died with frustration if the recipient would be pregnant and not me, maybe some are ok with that but not me so same as with the sperm donor, do take time to think of any possibilities and how would you react. It's not an easy thing but if you decide it works for you than go ahead, you pay so much less. 
I don't know what more to say, hope I helped a little bit. 
If you need more advice about home insemination and ds there are topics about it, same with different clinics in uk and in Europe and egg sharing. 
Good luck with whatever you decide to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

